# Working Breeders Near Ruidoso NM/Surrounding?



## Rush (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm currently located in Ruidoso and am looking for a Reputable German Shepherd Breeder. I'm a College Student, and am taking a year or so off from my degree to focus more on working with the dogs. (I do Obedience/Behavior Training). I've owned Shepherds in the past, and absolutely love them. My very first Germie was a Working Lined Female, but I've lost touch with the breeder as that was many many years ago. I'm interested in getting a German Shepherd Puppy or Juvenile to start in Schutzhund or SAR as it's something I've wanted to do for a long time (I've done other sports with my Australian Shepherd like Agility/Flyball). The only problem is that Google is frying my brain. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to look or who to talk to? (Or who to avoid) I'd also be interested in co-owning a dog, so any breeders who do that would be welcomed. While I'd prefer within a 3 hour range of Ruidoso as I'm not a huge fan of Shipping, I'd be happy to look any other Reputable breeders near by/out of state that ship. 

Thanks a Bunch guys!


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

You might try contacting Irene from Ruidoso Malinois (Police Dogs For Sale | Belgian Malinois K-9 Police Dogs | Ruidoso Malinois) and see if she can point you in the right direction for someone breeding GSD's in the area. I'm down in Las Cruces and sadly there isn't much going on in the area for what I'd consider reputable breeding.



I've worked with Irene briefly with my 6mo female (at the time) doing some introduction to bite work. The training left some to be desired, but I certainly think she'd be capable of pointing you in a direction. As always.. Do your research even with recommendations.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

I live in ABQ and though they breed West German showlines, Baerental seems to be "the" GSD breeder in the state as far as reputation, Jana may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------

